# Updated pics of the peepers



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wouldn't you think the joy of a having a newly hatched baby bird in the house would wear off? Sly and Harriet have been diligently sitting for nearly three weeks. I was particularly looking forward to these for Harriet's sake. Last year she sat on infertile eggs for a month past their due date. She seemed like she wanted babies so badly. Well apparently Sly is "The Man" 'cause I just went in to shut off their light a little while ago and I heard a strong little "Peep...peep...peep!" I got such a rush and nearly squealed. Then I thought how silly am I. After all these years.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby. New life is always amazing, no matter how many times you witness it.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol not silly at all!!! u love ur birds and Harriet really deserved the little angel!!! congrats to the 3 of u/...i hope he turns into a gorgeous tiel and cant wait to watch him grow!


----------



## emwillis2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa new babys are alway good


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awuh, I'm so happy for you, Sly and Harriet!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yipeeeeeeeeee new chicks now i vae one for you like normal don,t forget the pics


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Woot! im just as excited as you are about new babies. my pair are beginning their very first nest


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah  Congradulations on the new baby


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Not silly at ALL!

Heck, after my 10 year hiatus, I'm totally flipping out waiting! Even though I know the first egg is usually infertile, I had to "see for sure" tonight. Sure enough it was. The other two look positive though, lots o' veins.

I'm very happy for you!!!  Like Aly said, life is always amazing. It doesnt matter if you are 4 or 40, its something to marvel. 

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

OK I just couldn't stand it anymore (that didn't take long). I snapped a couple of shots of my little white fluffs. They seem to be doing well. Sly is looking like a good Daddy too!


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> OK I just couldn't stand it anymore (that didn't take long). I snapped a couple of shots of my little white fluffs. They seem to be doing well. Sly is looking like a good Daddy too!


OMG! Awesome! I have about a week or so. Like I sad in a previous thread.. it looks like two of the three are fertile, yay!

I'm so excited for you though! They are so sweet when they are that little. They are great pics. I hope my pair will allow pics LOL


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I couldn't be more pleased with this pair as parents. Although Sly is in the nest box more than any male I've ever had. He is a good Poppa! he still had a seed clinging to his beak. He stepped aside and let me snap a picture. I give them seed, pellets, warm bean mix and when I remove the regular bean mix I put in my parents mix. That is chick peas, lentils, brown rice and quinoa. when I take that out I put warm moist egg food in. Their crops are nice and full and they are toasty warm!


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

That's great.
Congrats!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You! I think Harriet is very pleased with herself too!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well today Sly was not going to stand aside to let me take pics but I got to see them anyway. They are 5 and 6 days old now!







He's such a good Daddy!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

This is so exciting! Congrats! I am so happy for you and Sly & Harriet!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

AWW lil fluff balls, god love them! 

They're such great parent's and you's are doing so well with them. Can't wait to see more photos as they grow.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Daddy has red eyes but they have dark eyes. I can't wait to see what color they are going to be. They are already promised to a new Mommy. A very loving and experienced 'tiel owner!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww sly what a good daddy u are!!! im so so happy for them...how cute!!! cant wait to see what they become!!!!!!!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Aww little fluffernutters! How cute!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Today for the first time both parents were out eating when i came to give them some fresh warm beans. I took the opportunity to pick the little ones up. They are a couple of days too young for banding yet but they are growing soo fast. Sly and Harriet are doing a great job of keeping heir crops full! There are only 2 but I just chose the best pics of what I took.















I've started calling this one Winkie


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They got their leg bands last night! I had tried to band them a couple of nights prior but they both slipped off. Well they stayed on last night. Their eyes are fully open now. Still not sure what color they will be. As soon as I see the little feathers peeking out the end of the pins I will know for sure what Sly is. WF Fallow Pied or WF Cinnamon Pied.















Their feet are very dark for their age so I'm thinking Dad is Fallow


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

if Sly has red eyes.. wouldn´t he be a fallow?...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well if he were a WF Cinnamon Pied it would not be unusual for him to have plum colored eyes. I have a few WF Cinnamon Pieds that are that way. Especially since he is very heavily pied with white covering all but a couple of patches on his wings. So I know he has no melanin in the area of his eyes so I really could not be certain. That's one of the reasons I thought Harriet was a good choice for him. She is a Cinnamon WF Pearl. If he IS Cinnamon all the babies should be Cinnamon. Any other outcome tells me that he is Fallow. If that is the case the babies will be WF gray, males split for Cinnmon Pearl and Fallow, females only split for Fallow.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

aww their getting so big!

i never plan on having a baby, but i sure wouldnt mind rasing cockatiel babies!


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

They're 12 days old now aren't they???
They're soooo cute


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

One is 12 days old and the other is 11. I should start to see the color of the baby feathers for sure within the week!


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine are a two days younger than yours


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg cuteness....im gonna vote on normal greys...those crest feathers dont look cinny to me!!...but please...if Sly is fallow...dont tell mikey he was right!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww what pretty babies


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I won't tell Mikey but I think he might find out.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

What adorable piccies of cute bubs  but... got anymore?  hehe. How old are they now?

Kirby


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here they are today 4/20. They are 15 and 16 days old now. Obviously being well fed by Mom and Dad! I will pull them for hand feeding next Sunday!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They look really well.  Looking forward to hand feeding?  (I would - they're so adorable)

Mum & Dad are doing brilliant, can't wait to see more photos of them - next time they'll probably have all their feathers in by then and we won't recognize them - they grow that quick!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW how cute!! definately greys...wonder if they will have any pied...or maybe a pearl?? prolly wishful thinking there but stranger things have happened!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't see any signs of pearl. Can't really tell about pied yet. Yes I do look forward to hand feeding but I am glad there are only 2 this time. Nine was just crazy


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hehehehe would this be the appropriate time to say ummmm.....hmmmmm oh yes wait....I Told You So!!!! muah ah ahah
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok Ok Kim once again was right on the money! I was holding back my opinion 'till I saw more feathers. Well they are definitely gray but the last couple of days growth has revealed something else. Kim called it. One of the babies is a Pearl!!!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

oh look little baby dinosaurs..how cute!! awww


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

And here I thought they were hedgehogs!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww look at their huge feet


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hahaha i win!!! they are so cute!!!! i wish i could get one...the breeding potential is drool worthy!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

if not a bit complicated! Lets see now. Whiteface? yes. Cinnamon Split? males only. Fallow split? yes both male and female. Split for Pearl? Males only. Split for Pied? Yes both! So do I have males or females? Well since Harriet is a Cinnamon WF Pearl and Sly is a Fallow WF Pied split to pearl. There's no way of telling what either one of them are!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. Looks like it's gonna be a wait and see game.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*Let The Hand feeding Begin!*

I just started these two yesterday afternoon. Today they are already getting the hang of it. They weigh 100 grams. Both of them!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

so big now!!!.. what a confusing time.. hehe... hope you find out in a later clutch


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well these babies are going to Elizabeth in Oregon. She's a member here. So I will leave it to her to discover. I think she will be very pleased with these babies. The pearl was a big surprise. She knows I'm going to baby them for a couple of months but I keep the pictures coming and I think she's in love already!






Messy baby







Pretty markings


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*Can You Believe It?*

Yesterday I set these babies up in a cage and scattered seed on the floor. They just seemed ready. Still I can hardly believe that at less than 4 weeks they are pecking at seed!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg its amazing how much they have feathered and grown in that short time!!! lucky Elizabeth,....im totally jealous!! thanks for sharing the pics sue....ur babies are always so beautiful and healthy!! i hope my babies will be the same once i ahve some!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you Kim. I'm sure you will have beautiful babies when the time comes. By then you will have heard it all.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i hope so!! im sure taking it all in and storing it!!! well the best i can anyway!!! and yvw....im just amazed how grown up they are!! and beautiful.....i sure do love the pearlie girlie


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The pearl could be either sex. Mom is a pearl so it's possible to get males from them.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh duh!!! see i told u im a worry!!!! maybe i just want it to be a girl?? who knows....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That would be nice. My 2 boys from Auzzie and Shiela are split for Pearl and Cinnamon. They would go well together!


----------

